# Is anyone looking for new rats in the SF bay area? Rat is pregnant.



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi,
I recently got a new ratling 4-5 weeks who is pregnant (I did not breed her, it was an oops litter). You can see her (and her litter when they are born) here Is my new rat pregnant.. Her litter should come any day now so I was wondering If anyone was looking for more rats. Mom is a black and white (see pic below) sweet little girl and loves to hand wrestle and play. They will be $5 each (just in case a snake person got on here) and will go at 4 weeks old. I'm in the SF bay area. Comment if you have ANY questions. Will add pics when they are born. TYSM!!!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wish I could have oneeeeeeee. But I don't live in or near SF!!! * makes a very sad face * *sighs * I can tell that they will be cute.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I wish I could have oneeeeeeee. But I don't live in or near SF!!! * makes a very sad face * *sighs * I can tell that they will be cute.


IK!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I would if I could but I live across the country. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

I wish I lived closer because I would gladly snatch one of those beans right up. I can't wait until they are born.  
Feel free to do whatever you would like, but 4 weeks seems a little early to me. As far as I know, baby rats should be weaned (weaned means accustom young mammal to food other than their mother's milk) when they are 4 weeks. I wouldn't know because I haven’t ever raised a litter, but according to my research that is what I found. Also, 5-7 weeks is the most ideal age to rehome babies (again, this is just according to my research) so you can watch their weight and make sure they are eating enough and steadily gaining weight. I hope all of the babies come out healthy. *Please correct me if any of my info here was wrong.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

oooooh, I wish I lived closer. I'm on the other side of the country (like where I live is one of the farthest distances from Cali).


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

oh well. Hopefully, someone will come along.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

The more you look the more you find


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Vividdonut12 said:


> I wish I lived closer because I would gladly snatch one of those beans right up. I can't wait until they are born.
> Feel free to do whatever you would like, but 4 weeks seems a little early to me. As far as I know, baby rats should be weaned (weaned means accustom young mammal to food other than their mother's milk) when they are 4 weeks. I wouldn't know because I haven’t ever raised a litter, but according to my research that is what I found. Also, 5-7 weeks is the most ideal age to rehome babies (again, this is just according to my research) so you can watch their weight and make sure they are eating enough and steadily gaining weight. I hope all of the babies come out healthy. *Please correct me if any of my info here was wrong.


Im rehoming them so early cause my 4-5 week old girl herself got pregnant lol.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have another cage to separate the boys and girls once they're weaned?


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> Do you have another cage to separate the boys and girls once they're weaned?


I have one other cage (12g) and a 10g tank. Momma is in a hamster cage


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Im rehoming them so early cause my 4-5 week old girl herself got pregnant lol.


I understand, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> oh well. Hopefully, someone will come along.


If you have problems finding homes, let me know. I know of a really good rescue in the Bay Area.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> If you have problems finding homes, let me know. I know of a really good rescue in the Bay Area.


Kk! Your not in the bay area, are you?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Kk! Your not in the bay area, are you?


 I am .... I'm in the East Bay area.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> I am .... I'm in the East Bay area.


That's close enough, I'm in San Jose. Lol, would you be interested in a rat (or 2)?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> That's close enough, I'm in San Jose. Lol, would you be interested in a rat (or 2)?


Honestly, I've got my hands full with my three. I've considered getting two more, but I just don't see it working for me at this time. If that changes, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> Honestly, I've got my hands full with my three. I've considered getting two more, but I just don't see it working for me at this time. If that changes, I'll be sure to let you know.


TYSM! Do you have any friends or family who have rats or may want to start rat ownership lol?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> TYSM! Do you have any friends or family who have rats or may want to start rat ownership lol?


Not locally, no.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> Not locally, no.


Ok then, well lemme know if something changes! And is the rescue rattieratz! I have donated there A LOT!!!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Ok then, well lemme know if something changes! And is the rescue rattieratz! I have donated there A LOT!!!


Ni, Divine Rodent Rescue - that's their FB page. Two of my girls are from there.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> Ni, Divine Rodent Rescue - that's their FB page. Two of my girls are from there.


Wow, they look nice! tnx!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Wow, they look nice! tnx!


You're welcome. I've met the owner several times and I can tell you she truly cares about her rescues.
If you want - should you decide to go with a rescue - I can reach out to her and see if she has available space.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> You're welcome. I've met the owner several times and I can tell you she truly cares about her rescues.
> If you want - should you decide to go with a rescue - I can reach out to her and see if she has available space.


I probably will contact the owner only if it is critical. But thanks!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Yay @isl3cat is getting 2 males from me !


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

wait i have cousins there they are coming to visit here in june LOL


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> wait i have cousins there they are coming to visit here in june LOL


Lol! Are that looking for rats?


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

no well i was thinking that they could pick them up but... l do not think it would be good for the rattos 🐀

im outta my mind LOL


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> If you have problems finding homes, let me know. I know of a really good rescue in the Bay Area.


whats the rescue called?


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

are there still some up for adoption? i probably can't but you never know 😏😆 could I have a little more information please? any more males? what type?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

ratmom! said:


> whats the rescue called?


Divine Rodent Rescue


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Just an announcement - 
RatCrazyGirl is not sure if her rat is actually going to have babies. If you read her signature, it says “I thought my rat was preggers... I guess not... I just... 😭”
We’re still not sure what happened, but until then I would just assume that her rat is not pregnant 😢


----------

